# Query: Hi speed broadband in Manila



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I know there has been a thread about Philippine broadband but it's a little old and I was wondering if I could get an update please.

What are the options for stable high-speed broadband (2+ or possibly 4+ MB) in Manila and how does one go about getting it installed?

Are there different locations in Manila where a high speed is easier to obtain? Thank you.

All the best

Robert


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like the only option for stable high speed broadband is to move to another country.



The Philippines has the second slowest average download speed among 22 Asian countries, according to a study on consumer Internet speeds as of May 2015.

In its household download index, Internet metrics provider Ookla found that the Philippines averaged a speed of just 3.64 megabits per second (Mbps), which ranked 176th out of 202 countries worldwide.

Globally, the average broadband download speed is 23.3 Mbps, nearly eight times faster than the Philippines.

Only one Asian country, war-torn Afghanistan, had slower speeds compared to the Philippines.

1. Singapore: 122.43 Mbps
2. Hong Kong: 102.96 Mbps
3. Japan: 82.12 Mbps
4. South Korea: 59.77 Mbps
5. Macau: 50.66 Mbps
6. Taiwan: 50.59 Mbps
7. Thailand: 19.82 Mbps
8. Mongolia: 17.92 Mbps
9. Vietnam: 17.70 Mbps
10. Bangladesh: 9.86 Mbps
11. Cambodia: 9.04 Mbps
12. Nepal: 8.63 Mbps
13. Brunei: 7.99 Mbps
14. Bhutan: 7.82 Mbps
15. India: 7.04 Mbps 
16. Malaysia: 7.03 Mbps
17. Laos: 6.92 Mbps
18. Indonesia: 6.68 Mbps
19. Myanmar: 6.54 Mbps
20. Pakistan: 4.00 Mbps
21. Philippines: 3.64 Mbps
22. Afghanistan: 2.52 Mbps


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I know there has been a thread about Philippine broadband but it's a little old and I was wondering if I could get an update please.
> 
> ...


PLDT hands down I live in Antipolo my download is 100mbps. Fiber Optic
Who ever you go with its going to cost its not cheap.

Globe, Sun, Smart all have capabilities but all are hit and miss with speed and location
The also have Sky Cable but I am not familiar with it


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Looks like the only option for stable high speed broadband is to move to another country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did they determine that data. I'd say the data is skewed as most people here get the cheapest available because it is expensive.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live about 70 miles south of Manila and PLDT DSL has been good to me, now going on 2 years, I wouldn't get any kind of WiFi based internet with antenna on your roof (real depressing) though or thumb drive, it will have to be a direct line to your house.

PLDT's customer service is really good also, they have treated us well at the office and technicians. Also their trucks and equipment look brand new the other providers use out dated old trucks, I've had to push start my previous telecom providers truck several times in the past or provide water for their radiator... I don't make this stuff up.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Ookla collated the data from speed tests on its website.

I'm sure citizens of many of those countries would also opt for the cheapest available package.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> PLDT's customer service is really good also.


That's interesting.
I have given up trying to get a PLDT line as their customer service is so bad for me.

I have had no less than 8 replies from them saying that someone will contact me to discuss a PLDT connection.

I have stopped waiting for someone to contact me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Customer Service*



Tiz said:


> That's interesting.
> I have given up trying to get a PLDT line as their customer service is so bad for me.
> 
> I have had no less than 8 replies from them saying that someone will contact me to discuss a PLDT connection.
> ...


You'll need to go into the office to get yourself connected it's not like the West where you call and have it connected, this is a very poor country and they are gonna make sure that you look like you can afford payments and a contract, also bring in a copy of your electrical bill for correct addressing and if you decide to add an International land line then you'll also need to provide information from your bank, they made copies of my bank book.

The call center (Any Telcom or cable provider) is mainly for reporting troubles with your internet connection or general information but they won't and will not tell you that you need to go into the office and apply there. You won't know bad service till you get it, its get much worse.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

How long do you think it would take to get PLDT in Manila?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tiz said:


> Ookla collated the data from speed tests on its website.
> 
> I'm sure citizens of many of those countries would also opt for the cheapest available package.


I am sure it has more to do with the spending ability of the users. What is inexpensive to a resident in Singapore for example would be considered very expensive and not affordable to the average citizen in Philippines. 

One of my engineers visited Manila recently and was obtaining 100mbps on his mobile.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I am sure it has more to do with the spending ability of the users. What is inexpensive to a resident in Singapore for example would be considered very expensive and not affordable to the average citizen in Philippines.
> 
> One of my engineers visited Manila recently and was obtaining 100mbps on his mobile.


You single out Singapore, but the list of countries with far better statistics also includes:
Thailand
Mongolia
Vietnam
Bangladesh
Cambodia
Nepal
Laos

I'm sure that the average user in any of those countries will also be choosing the cheapest option available.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Here's my statistics from my phone.. And it says I'm faster than 55% of other PH users.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Internet hook up*



CoachWalker said:


> How long do you think it would take to get PLDT in Manila?


They should be quick, possibly within one week or ... I'm not familiar with Manila, I live somewhat remote and it was less then a week, they ran the DSL cable to the house (only option in our area) but you could have High Speed Fiber Optic in your area. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Telcoms in the city*

You are some what blessed because you live in the city and have great service and that is actually good and from what I've heard the cost is much lower also then remote area's.

I have DSL, land line and WiFi 2.5 mbps, Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

and I pay roughly 1,500 pesos per month depends on how much my wife uses her PLDT SIM card (no loading) but like in the West the cost of your phone call is added to your Internet bill, that's something extra, the card will be a one time fee of 500 pesos so if you get tired of loading those SIM cards purchased from the phone dealer or purchased at the Grocery and Mom and Pop stores such as Globe, Smart, Sun... , they all have similar issues, odd looking phone numbers and they constantly bombard you with advertising that eats your load.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The speed available varies widely depending on location. I check the speed every so often and download speed is right at the 3.64 shown on the list and upload speed usually is about 0.65. We have PLDT, one computer is hardwired into the router and the other uses WiFi into the router. Have tried Globe and Smart in the past with inferior results. This is in Mandurriao, Iloilo City.

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I live in Metro Manila...Paranaque City to be exact...and I have a very FAST and RELIABLE internet connection with PLDT, (Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company), but it is their new Fiber Optic System which is now available in most every part of the Metro Manila infrastructure.

Before you settle for DSL service and you are searching for fast reliable service...check to see if Fiber Optics is available in the area where you will be located. PLDT did it first but now GLOBE and SKY CABLE also have Fiber Optic services available throughout the Manila Metro area. It is more reliable and much faster and the cost is fair...

I have a Triple Play Bundled Service with PLDT and it costs me about 3,900 peso's every month, (about $80 US Dollars), for a Home Landline Telephone, Internet Access and Cable TV Service.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

That's good news.

Just out of interest, can you please post the results of a speed test?
Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

For 3,900 pesos, what limits are imposed on your data transfer amounts?


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Even if you are given an assurance of internet speed of the internet service provider since it will still depend on the signal of the location because even if you are in the city, there are still dead spots.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tiz said:


> That's good news.
> 
> Just out of interest, can you please post the results of a speed test?
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
> ...




I am not aware of "any" limits on my data transfer amounts. There are no limits posted in the contract agreement and I have transferred some really huge files from my business in the U.S. and there were no issues, no delays, all the files came through, including graphics and photographic images and there were absolutely no upcharges on my bill the following month.

As far as the speed test results...I did it four different times, (Monday, February 8th, 2016), about 4 to 5 hours between each test in order to get a nice rounded result:

TEST 1 - 8am - Download Speed 24.75 mbps / Upload Speed 28.02 mbps
TEST 2 - 1pm - Download Speed 23.98 mbps / Upload Speed 27.69 mbps
TEST 3 - 5pm - Download Speed 24.21 mbps / Upload Speed 27.91 mbps
TEST 4 - 10pm - Download Speed 24.82 mbps / Upload Speed 28.16 mbps


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Those tests are fairly consistent.

Thanks for providing them.

It's also nice to see upload speeds that are similar to download speeds.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am not aware of "any" limits on my data transfer amounts. There are no limits posted in the contract agreement and I have transferred some really huge files from my business in the U.S. and there were no issues, no delays, all the files came through, including graphics and photographic images and there were absolutely no upcharges on my bill the following month.
> 
> As far as the speed test results...I did it four different times, (Monday, February 8th, 2016), about 4 to 5 hours between each test in order to get a nice rounded result:
> 
> ...


I think you have the 50 mbps FIBR service, correct? Here is Subic I asked what the guarantee was and they said 60% of the stated speed, so that would be 30 mbps for the 50 service.

Check out their website as they have a specials. Power plan plus 50 mbps for 2899 and they upgrade you to 100 mbps for 6 months for free. I'm not sure if that includes the cable tv. I read somewhere of a guy who already had the 50 plan, he called, and they were going to upgrade him to 100 for 6 months even though he was not new. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Check with your neighbours, they will know which is the best internet provider for the area.

I paid about PhP 1,400 per month for 5 Mbps home broadband with Globe, it was OK.


----------

